# GWT: Eine Variable in allen Widgets



## computersport (24. Aug 2010)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe das Problem das ich in GWT ein Tabpanel habe und in diesem Tabs sind meine zusammen gesetzten Widgets. Das Problem ist nur das ich jetzt für jedes dieser Widgets ein und dieselbe Variable brauche. Ich hatte erst im EntryPoint eine Variable definiert Getter/Setter gesetzt und dort abgerufen... bloß da hab ich vergessen das diese ja nicht gesetzt ist sobald ich den EntryPoint deklariere.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in alle Widgets ein und dieselbe Variable zu haben wobei der Inhalt natürlich auch in allen Widgets gleich ist.

Hmm was mir einfällt das könnte man auch mit einer Session in Sinne wie es bei PHP betrieben gleich setzten. Diese Information gehört im Grunde genommen zu einem User der sich eingeloggt hat und verfällt sobald er sich ausgeloggt hat.

Danke im Voraus.

MFG
compi


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

Eine trickreiche Version wäre den JS-Objekten nachträglich per JSNI den Wert zu verpassen (also erst zur Laufzeit) ansonsten wirst du die Klassen wohl in Java ableiten müssen.


----------



## computersport (24. Aug 2010)

Könnte man das evtl. über Cookies regeln?


----------



## computersport (24. Aug 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/stichwort-static/1353-bedeutet-static.html

Ich glaube das löst das problem. Werde das mal ausprobieren sobald ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

Static ist aber keine Variable die bei allen Widgets gleich ist sondern einfach ein statisches Feld in einer eigenen Klasse. Wenn dir das reicht sollte es damit gehen, klar aber so hatte ich deine Frage nicht verstanden. Ich hab verstanden du magst eine neue Instanzenvariable zu den aktuellen (bereits bestehenden) Widgets von GWT hinzufügen. In Java ist das nicht so machbar, in JavaScript schon ;-)


----------



## computersport (24. Aug 2010)

Im grunde genommen lässt sich das mit einer statischen Variable super lösen von daher ist das egal. Als wir in der Vorlesung über Klassenattribute gesprochen hatten hab ich mich immer gefragt wozu die eigentlich gut sein sollen jetzt weiß ich es :applaus:


----------



## Noctarius (24. Aug 2010)

Deswegen lernt man Programmieren ja nur wenn man es selbst macht  Lesen bringt da nicht viel *g*


----------

